# DIY CO2 Formula??



## observant_imp (Jun 30, 2004)

There are lots of different recipes, so do a search on the forum to find more options. This is what I use:

1-1 1/3 cups sugar
luke warm tap water to where the bottle starts to curve

cover and shake

1/2 tsp yeast sprinkled on top

let it sit for a while before you hook it up

I usually add a few tbs of brown sugar--it seems to give it a boost. I also throw in half a baby vitamin, but I don't know if it really makes a difference. My tap water has high kh. If yours is lower, you may want to try adding a little baking soda.


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

I do the same as the observant imp, except I use 2 cups sugar and 1/4 tsp yeast. This is for a ten gallon.


----------



## observant_imp (Jun 30, 2004)

Yoink--With more sugar and less yeast, what's your life span between changes?


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)

can i use 1.85 liter juice bottle right,? instead of 2 litter soda bottle, i want the juice bottle because of its wider cap, i think it will be more stable tha the soda bottle, how about the mixture is it the same with the 2 liter soda bottle?


----------



## observant_imp (Jun 30, 2004)

I use juice bottles. Just remember to leave a couple of inches of air space at the top.


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

I use 1tsp of yeast and 2cups of sugar. I take the yeast and mix it with warm water in a sep glass cup, and then let it sit for 5-10min. Dont use hot water it will kill your yeast. Before you put the sugar in the 2 liter put boiling water in your 2lit bottle to kill all the germs, and then pour out and add warm water and sugar and shake well. Then add yeast. When I use this method I get lots of bubble in 30min. Good luck! P.S. fill the bottle to top were it starts to curve, or about leave 3inc gap from top.


----------



## actioncia (Jun 9, 2005)

Lukewarm water will be sufficient. Regards, JC.


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

I use this recipe:

2 cups sugar
2 Tbsp protien drink mix (like you get at GNC, I use vanilla, yummm)
1 tsp baking soda
1/3 tsp yeast


The protein drink mix gives the yeast a bit extra to eat and the baking soda buffers against the rise in pH as the alcohol content increases (high alcohol content slows down or kills yeast). This mix lasts upwards of a month going strong. I've tried a bunch of recipes and this is the best I've found. To be fair I haven't tried the jello CO2 yet though.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

I just used a 2ltr pop bottle and the following:

4 cups water ( there is about a 6" space of air at the top )
4 cups sugar
1tsp baking soda
1 tsp yeast

It is has been really kicking out the flow through a glass diffusor and has been for the last few days.


----------



## Ryzilla (Oct 29, 2005)

1 gallon gatorade bottle

3 1/2 cups of suger
1/2 tsp of yeast. 
fill to the top of bottle (leave 3 inches of space) of warm water.

1 hagen canister.
1 cup of suger
1/8 tsp yeast.


----------



## EliteFishy (Jul 25, 2006)

Is baking powder the same thing as baking soda?


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Not even close


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

observant_imp said:


> Yoink--With more sugar and less yeast, what's your life span between changes?


Sorry, just saw this thread again. I change my mix about every two weeks. It hasn't completely died by that time, but I notice much less pearling after a week and a half.


----------



## Ds11375 (Jan 28, 2006)

I have the Hagen Co2 Tank and a 2 liter soda bottle joined together with a gang valve. I've seen recipes where it calls for the same amount of Yeast and Baking soda for either container ..... How can this be? The only difference is the amount of water and sugar. I'm using two cups of sugar, 1/4 tsp of yeast and 1 tsp of baking soda in my two liter bottle. Should I increase the amounts of Yeast and baking soda? Does anyone here use Jarred yeast? It seem like I got more pearling when I used the single packets of yeast.

Dan


----------



## g8wayg8r (Dec 24, 2003)

AGA published an article a year ago about various recipies. 

Most recipies have more sugar than the yeast can use. You only need 1/2 cup per quart/litre. Add a tsp of soy flour to feed the little beasties and a tsp of baking soda to stabalize the ph. All you need is a 1/4 tsp of yeast. I use red wine yeast. It seem to go a little longer and slower. 

It works.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)

right now my DIY mixture is 

1 cup of Sugar
1/4 Tsp. of Protien Powder
1/2 Yeast
1tsp. Baking Soda

I dont know how long it last but i changed my bottle everyweek alternatley, i have 2x 2liter.

But this DIY will not last long, im now going to go with Pressurized co2


----------



## hughitt1 (Jun 19, 2006)

How long does it typically take for enough co2 to build up so that it starts entering the tank?


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Mine generally take between 15 & 30 minutes.


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

hughitt1 - It can vary greatly. Some people leave in the old sludge at the bottom which tends to speed it up. I've also had people mention that a tsp or so of molassas can really get it going quick. Mine generally is up and running 100% within a day. If it takes longer than that, and you most likely don't have live yeast anymore for one reason or another.


----------



## hughitt1 (Jun 19, 2006)

Okay yea. I was pretty much guessed that either they co2 were not alive or a connection somewhere was not tight enough (i hope thats not the case becuase it will be a pain to tell). I think i'll try and start over again and if i still don't have any luck, go back and check all of the connections.

Thanks


----------



## steve5520 (Jul 3, 2006)

I finally got a DIY setup going on my 29gal a couple days ago.

Once I make the mixture, do I need to do anything on a regular basis? Or just wait till it needs to be re-mixed?

Thanks.


----------



## tritan (Feb 11, 2005)

fshfanatic said:


> I just used a 2ltr pop bottle and the following:
> 
> 4 cups water ( there is about a 6" space of air at the top )
> 4 cups sugar
> ...



how long does yours last


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

3-4 weeks if I open the bottle and lewt some O2 in.


----------



## cbennett (Oct 20, 2005)

here's some things to keep in mind:

- yeast will get killed if the water is too hot (aim for tepid)
- doesn't matter what type of water is used
- bread yeast (fleishman's) will foam at the top so leave room in the bottle
- Champagne yeast isn't a top foamer
- bread yeast is very sensitive to acidity and alcohol so if you use it, the solution doesn't last that long (~ 2 weeks)
- Champagne yeast is designed to work in acidity and alcohol so it lasts much longer (~1 month)
- if you add a little baking soda to the solution, it will help reduce acidity
- yeast is temperature sensitive so in the winter, it will bubble slower than in the summer. Also, if you keep the yeast in the freezer it will take a couple hours for it to kick in.
- use 1 2-liter bottle for every 10-12 gallons unless it's a low light, slow growth type tank.
- yeast will keep in the freezer for 6-8 months
- you can buy packets of Champagne yeast for ~$1.00 at your local brewery supply shop or online (one 5 gram packet lasts for 6 months)

Here's my recipe:
1 2-liter bottle filled to the shoulder with tepid tapwater
2 cups sugar (regular white sugar)
1/4 teaspoon baking soda
1/8 teaspoon Champagne yeast


----------



## tritan (Feb 11, 2005)

ok,
first attempt at DIY CO is a flop. I used the reciept with 2 cups sugar, active yeast,1/3 Baking soda, and warm water to the neck of a 2 liter. Drill the hole in the top of the bottle pulled the tube into it with a plyers so it wss tight. 
After 1/2 hour the inside neck started to fog up. I watched the fine air stone it was hooked to and the water level in the tube never came toward the stone. I watched it for a bit more and stilll no changes. What did I do wrong?


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

You might just have a leak. Put some super glue or silicone sealant around the base of the tube to make sure there is no leaking. Also, give it overnight at least before giving up on it. Sometimes yeast takes awhile to work its magic


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

steve5520 said:


> I finally got a DIY setup going on my 29gal a couple days ago.
> 
> Once I make the mixture, do I need to do anything on a regular basis? Or just wait till it needs to be re-mixed?
> 
> Thanks.


I like to give is a swirl every few days and open the top to allow O2 in. Seems to give it a boost.


----------



## jasonh (Oct 26, 2003)

tritan said:


> ok,
> first attempt at DIY CO is a flop. I used the reciept with 2 cups sugar, active yeast,1/3 Baking soda, and warm water to the neck of a 2 liter. Drill the hole in the top of the bottle pulled the tube into it with a plyers so it wss tight.
> After 1/2 hour the inside neck started to fog up. I watched the fine air stone it was hooked to and the water level in the tube never came toward the stone. I watched it for a bit more and stilll no changes. What did I do wrong?


I'd make a bubble counter out of a small soda bottle that way you can really see what it's doing.

To check for leaks I like to put soap around the seals and blow into the open end of airline into the bottle to create some pressure...if you get bubbles you have leaks.

your yeast could be dead. I never had any luck with the little packets...I got the jar of instant yeast and keep it in the fridge. measure your yeast and bring it to room temp. Then get a small cup of warm (~100deg) water, put a pinch of sugar in, and dump the yeast in. don't even need to mix it. let it sit for 10-20min. if it gets foamy, it's good. Then make the mixture, then dump the yeasty liquid in on top. and for good measure I put maybe 1/16 tsp of dry yeast straight on top. Haven't had a bottle fail to start once I started this method....

p.s. I hate DIY CO2. I need to go pressurized in a bad way


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)

when i change my DIY co2, i'll see bubble on the next day.


----------

